# Ferret nation V.S. Feisty Ferret cage



## brownec_870 (Dec 20, 2007)

Which is better and why. Im trying to decide if i wanna get one or the other but they look somwwhat similar im just curious. Ups and downs of both?


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

From what I've heard, the Fiesty Ferret is a knockoff of the FN. It doesn't hold as many rats as the FN, and I've heard that the quality of the parts isn't that great. Honestly, I would just spend the extra money and go with the Ferret Nation.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

What is the price difference?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Personally i prefer feisty ferret cages. Just due to the fact that only half the door opens which means hammocks can be attacked to the front area hehe but apart from that..not much difference


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

BeanieBoo-Rattles said:


> Personally i prefer feisty ferret cages. Just due to the fact that only half the door opens which means hammocks can be attacked to the front area hehe but apart from that..not much difference


Well, with the ferret nation you can just choose to use one door and leave the other to have hammocks.

IMO, the real thing is the real thing and is definitely worth it.


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a Feisty Ferret, and with a little modification, I like it. It's very sturdy and not "cheap". I wish it had non-plastic shelves and ramps, and a solid middle floor, but like I said...with a little modification, it is a great cage. Females can't escape and neither could the 12 week old male babies I put in there.

I do think, though, I will upgrade to a Ferret Nation this summer...as my fiance and I are renting our own house...so I will have space for one. I will then keep my Feisty Ferret for rescues or for my lone guy to have it all for himself.

It is a little cramped with three male rats in the top part of the cage, I think. I mean, they have enough space, according to the calculator, but I have to clean A LOT because it is a smaller space.


Overall, it's a great cage for those who don't have the extra money for a Ferret Nation or for those that can't fit a Ferret Nation in their tiny house or bedroom.


----------

